# GWT - RPC String-Array in einer List



## nebulo (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich sammle gerade erste Erfahrungen mit GWT.
Ich würde gerne als Rückgabe-Wert einer Remote-Procedure einen Vector der einen String-Array enthält zurückgeben.

Es sieht momentan so aus:


```
/*
 * @gwt.typeArgs <java.lang.String[]>
 */
public List getXXX(){
List xxx = new Vector();

String[] yyy =  new String[2];
yyy[0] = "abc";
yyy[1] = "efg";
xxx.add(yyy);

//usw.

return xxx;
}
```

Irgendwie scheint das nicht zu funktionieren. Da ich hier der Einfachheit halber etwas abstrahiert habe, kann der Fehler auch woanders in meinem Code liegen. Bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass die RemoteProzedur eine Klasse die IsSerializable implementiert zurückgibt und innerhalb dieser Klasse gibt es eine Methode die eine List mit String-Arrays enthält zurückgibt.

Ich würde nur gerne wissen ob es prinzipiell so richtig ist. Inbesondere ob Zeile 2 korrekt ist. 

Gruß nebulo


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2007)

Beim mir funzt das auch ohne die Annotations. Rückgabetyp vielleicht auf Vector setzen ?
Was für einen genauen Fehler bekommst du denn geliefert ? Wie sieht der Rest aus (interface, rpc aufruf im client...)


----------



## nebulo (24. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau was jetzt das Problem war aufjedenfall habe ich dass ganze jetzt anders gelöst. Ob ich da jetzt eine Interface oder eine Implementierung als Rückgabetyp angebe dürfte aber keine Rolle spielen. 

Gruß nebulo


----------

